# Ubuntu Linux 6.06 for PowerPC



## chemistry_geek (Jul 17, 2006)

A few weeks ago I read on Slashdot.org that a few hard core Mac OS X Slashdot geeks were ditching Mac OS X in favor of Ubuntu Linux.  I downloaded the latest DVD.iso, version 6.06, burned a LIVE DVD, and booted it on my duelie Power Mac G5.  I was rather surprised that once it was up and running the entire cooling system (all 9 fans) were blasting away full speed.  I didn't have time to explore Ubuntu since I was concerned that the cooling fans were spinning (roaring) so hard.  I've never stretched her legs like that before.  I opened the side case to examine how much air was moving through the system, it was both impressive and alarming.  Luckily the air exiting out the back was cold.  I had to shut it down for fear of damaging my baby.

I used Linux PowerPC 2000 on my Power Mac G3 years ago and was rather pleased with it, everything ran rather well.  It's a bummer I can't try out another Linux distro just for fun.

Anyone else had any strange experiences like this running Linux on a multiprocessor Power Mac G5?  I know that cooling issues resulted in the fans revving up on earlier distributions, but I thought that by now they would have been resolved.

http://www.ubuntu.com/


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 17, 2006)

I've installed Ubuntu 6.06 on an older G3 iMac and it's running great.  Mind you, I had to use the Alternate CD install (which is basically what previous versions of Ubuntu used as the main installer instead of the live disc) in order to get a fully functional install of Ubuntu, but it functions just as nice if not better than OS X on that same Mac.

I've been working with Linux on both x86 and PowerPC for more than 6 years now.  I've even installed Debian GNU/Linux on an older Motorola StarMax 4000 PowerPC Mac clone which was given to me for free a couple of years ago and it ran great as a dual boot setup with Mac OS 9.1.

As for the G5 CPU, I noticed the same thing on my iMac G5 when I tried using the Live CD install.  Apparently, the thermal control kernel module for the CPU doesn't work as nicely as in OS X, so it turns the fans full on for a certain amount of time until the temp reaches a certain level and then the fans cut off.  This pattern repeats throughout the Live CD.  Although I couldn't get it installed with the Live CD, I'm sure the Alternate CD will work for me but I haven't tried that yet (planning on dual booting Ubuntu and OS X).  I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## Viro (Jul 24, 2006)

Linux has loads of problems with fan control on Macs. It seems that it's only got 3 modes. No fan, medium speed, high speed. My Powerbook used to run very loudly when running Linux. Doesn't cause any damage, but it really takes the fun out of computing when your machine sounds like a plane taking off.

I thought they had fixed the G5 fan issue, but apparently not.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

No, they still haven't.  While I haven't had any problems on the older New World Macs, I did have the problems that many have been complaining about with ESD on the iMac G5.  I tried to see if I could get to it by giving the kernel argument for init 1, but it still hung a few seconds after getting to the prompt.  I have yet to boot into it with the Alternate Install disc in rescue mode to disable ESD.  At the very least, I can always reinstall Ubuntu and then disable the settings for ESD before restarting the Mac.

If there's no cause for concern about damage regarding the fans, then I'll give it another go on the iMac G5.


----------

